# 9/16 & 9/17 (Sa & Su) Spring Mountain, Pahrump Nevada PCA DE



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone thinking of going to this? I sent the Porsche Club organizer, John Burrows, an e-mail from work and I am pretty sure he indicated BMWs are welcome.

http://www.lvrpca.com/events.html

I am kind of excited about it because it is so close to Vegas, and the next BMWCCA DE at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway is not until next year.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

SilverState said:


> Anyone thinking of going to this? I sent the Porsche Club organizer, John Burrows, an e-mail from work and I am pretty sure he indicated BMWs are welcome.
> .


I've meet a bunch of guys that have run their BMWs at local PCA events and said they host a good event. I don't see why not - we have plenty of non-BMWs at the BMW HPDE events, including everything from Porsches to Mitsubishis. Have fun!


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

We've done lots of joint events with the LVPCA, so no problemo with your front engined beast.

They put on a great event and have really stepped up the "educational" side the past few years.

Chris Peterson
Sin City BMW CCA
Las Vegas


----------



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris. Do you know if you have to join the PCA and do you have any idea of the approximate cost for the two-day school?

I don't know about "beast", but hopefully I will be able to keep up with some of the slower guys...


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

In the past, you haven't had to join. Things can always change.

Their events are usually $200-225 per day (don't need to buy both if you don't want) depending on when you register and what configuration they purchase.


----------



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool.

One day sounds nice! I will check into it.


----------



## SilverState (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like I will be signing up for the Sunday, 9/17/06 DE.


----------

